# Hard as nails



## DKMD (Feb 23, 2014)

Since we had our first child, I've become a big proponent of child labor. With that in mind, I sent the youngest out to cut daddy some bowl blanks.



 

After sending her back into the house, I mounted up a piece with the intent of coring a bowl set. A few inches into the cut, I began to hear the telltale tic-tic-tic, and I knew I had encountered a little hidden metallic surprise. Being the stubborn ass that I am, I plowed right on through... Here's what I found:



 

I split the nail in half! I couldn't do that again if I wanted to(and I don't). A little wrestling with some vice grips, and here she is in all her glory:



 

(I takes talent to kick a shoe off and put your leg up on the ways for the obligatory toe shot!)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Feb 23, 2014)

There are just SO MANY smart-a things to say about this post!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

You doctors can afford the best darn socks!

Dave after you buy your mill (and you *are* going to buy a mill - you need to start looking for a few acres in the country) you'll learn that sawing things in half and pulling them out like that is not rare. It's good you're getting some practice now though. And let me know when you want to go mill shopping. I can be a little help but mainly I'm interested in raiding your sock drawer once you get sidetracked playing with the new mill.

Nice looking helper. She's got grit to be holding that thing like that and still manage a smile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

SENC said:


> There are just SO MANY smart-a things to say about this post!





I was saying some of them while you posted that. I left plenty of meat on the table for others though.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 23, 2014)

I gotta say.... with that bowl I think you "nailed" it........ 
corny yes..... but yall were thinking it......lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok so I gotta ask, what did it do to the cutter?


----------



## DKMD (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevin, my wife bought those socks, and I chewed her butt for spending so much money on a damn pair of socks... Then I wore them! They're pricey, but they're the best socks I've ever worn. They wick away moisture, and they seem to last forever. If anybody knows of a better sock, I'm interested!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 23, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok so I gotta ask, what did it do to the cutter?


Not too bad actually... I usually hone the cutter with a CBN slip, but that one got a trip to the grinder after getting 'nailed'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2014)

Cool, I'm surprised it cut through it like that. Too bad you can't leave it in there, it's a pretty neat artifact...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 24, 2014)

Dave - Nothing past that picture of your daughter registered. Everything else has been upstaged. You might want to save that picture for leverage in her teen years though. The threats of it surfacing on prom night wields a LOT of power

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 4, 2014)

Your little girl looks so Hollywood with those sunglasses and a million dollar smile. That looks like the same chainsaw I have with a 26 inch bar, she is quite the sport picking that up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 4, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Kevin, my wife bought those socks, and I chewed her butt for spending so much money on a damn pair of socks... Then I wore them! They're pricey, but they're the best socks I've ever worn. They wick away moisture, and they seem to last forever. If anybody knows of a better sock, I'm interested!



I need to get some of those socks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 4, 2014)

They are great socks... I was given a pair years ago and won't wast my money on anything else when I need wool socks. Their lighweight ski boot socks make great mild weather boot socks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 5, 2014)

Matching shoes and headphones. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------

